

Update on the Mt. Gox "Crisis Strategy Draft" leaked document - nikcub
http://two-bit-idiot.tumblr.com/post/77817993185/motives-disclosures-suspicions-mt-gox-update

======
ars
TLDR: Nothing. There is basically nothing new in this. Just some musings and
thoughts, no information.

~~~
at-fates-hands
Thanks for saving me 10 minutes I would've wasted reading this. Appreciate the
heads up.

------
dvcc
Bitcoin has a market capitalization of only $6 Billion, with even less than
that in actual circulation. No government really cares enough to regulate it.

Why do active Bitcoin traders believe they are this important?

~~~
dale386
FYI New York State is actively building the framework for regulation of
digital currency.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ygcil/as_requested_im...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ygcil/as_requested_im_ben_lawsky_superintendent_of_the/)

